# Adhesive to bond front splitters



## rubble2 (May 25, 2008)

I have just bought a couple of front splitters for my car which need to be bonded in place - no adhesive was supplied but the recommendation on the fitting instructions is for the following:-

Cleaner :- Rhodia Reiniger 205
Adhesive :- Eich PI IK-PU-Kleber

As you can probably gather the splitters are from Germany, so I wondered if the recommended products are available over here, or if there is something equivalent readily available and equally suitable (don't want them flying off at 70 on the M6).

Thanks


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

The ELCH P1 is a well know adhesive for the purpose you mentioned.
A 80 ml tube are about 6 Euro.
I think a product from a good manufacturer like Teroson or Sikaflex will do the job.

Don´t know anything about the cleaner. At work we use a product from teroson to prepare the surface. If you want I could tell you the mercedes-benz parts number.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Tiger seal. 

I lightly sanded where the splitters would meet the body, wiped down with IPA, Tiger seal on the splitter and job done. 

You can use a couple of hidden self tappers for extra security, but I didn't need to.


----------



## rubble2 (May 25, 2008)

Following on from this, I have been in touch with the manufacturer of the splitters and they have recommended the following as alternative adhesive & cleaner :-

Sikaflex 221 

Sika Cleaner 205

I tried emailing Sika to try and find a local supplier but they haven't got back to me, I know there are a few sellers on line but I wondered if anybody knew if Sika had a distribution arrangement with some sort of national chain?

I am in the North West if anyone could suggest a recommended retailer.

Thanks


----------

